# Bedtime Anabolic shake



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

2 cups of water

2 scoops casein whey

2 tbsp oats

1 tbsp flaxseed oil

1 tbsp L-glutamine powder

combine all ingredients, shake well.

310 cals, 31g protein, 7g carbs, 16g fat, 1g sat fat.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Will have to give this a try, thanks for this bud


----------

